# UPC 2012 Urinal WSFU



## Excel12 (Sep 22, 2012)

What is the WSFU for one Flushometer Urinal according table in 2012 it's 20 that seems rather high. Am I interpret it write?


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Perhaps an intro-before you receive an outro.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/. 

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession) 

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field. 

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is. 

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------

